# Learning to trade options



## messiah029 (29 December 2012)

Hi

I am new to the forum here and I was wondering

if members can recommend a few websites/mentors to learn options trading.

I have been reading information on a number of different websites but I am looking

for something more detailed and structured. Any help would be gr8 

Thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (30 December 2012)

You mean like a system to learn or just general education?


----------



## messiah029 (30 December 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> You mean like a system to learn or just general education?




Just general education atm.

Will look into systems/strategies down the road


----------

